# Some random thoughts about Index Trading



## Broadway (12 September 2007)

This afternoon, looking for an afternoon rally, once is shows a strong bounce.


----------



## Broadway (16 September 2007)

The SPI is reaching the apex of a sizable triangle/consolidation phase. This triangle is similar in timeframe to the one in mid-july that broke south.

If it breaks through the A resistance line, it should go on to test the mid-july highs around 6450. Perhaps the aggression/speed of the last 2 bounces off the B support line indicate more positive sentiment than negative at the moment.

If it bounces off A and heads down again, then B and C might provide support. If it pushes through B and C then the following down trend might be quite significant.


----------

